# First Time Betta Fish Owner



## RockTheRed52 (Apr 21, 2011)

Hello All,

I got my first betta the other day when my school was having a build your own fish tank kinda thing. At first I did not really care about the fish, but I have quickly gown attached to the little guy (his name is Johnnie Walker).

Anyway right now he is living in a tiny 1/2 gallon tank. I have done some reading and have seen that a bigger tank would be better. What exactly would i need to give my betta a better more healthy environment to live in? Price is somewhat of an issue for me as being a broke college student kinda sucks, would it be possible to get everything i need for around $50?

Thanks in advance for any help


----------



## Burd (Apr 10, 2011)

As long as you don't have to worry about stupid cats getting into your tanks like I do, you can pick up a $12 10 gallon tank just about anywhere. Some places might have them cheaper. Toss in some gravel for $5, a heater for $15-18, a lil cave for $5-10 and maybe some fake plants for $5 and you're good.

So...

$12 - 10 gallon tank
$5 - Gravel
$18 - Heater (Got mine from Petco $17.99)
$7 - Cave
- and / or -
$7 - Plants / Rocks / Some kind of hiding place

If you add all that up together, it's about $49.
Might be talking another $3 for betta pellet food.

:>

Edit: A thermometer would help too. Another $1.50. :x
Also, you could grab a kritter keeper instead of the tank. Same price or a little less, but takes up less space.
Also also, keep in mind with anything smaller than a 10 gallon, you'll be doing very frequent water changes if you want to keep the water in good condition for him.


----------



## Cassandra90 (Aug 16, 2010)

Well I know some petcos are having the dollar a gallon sale. So you get get a 10 gallon for $10.

About the same as what Burd mentioned above.


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

I own 3 of these Hawkeye 5 gal. tanks & LOVE them. $25.00 plus shipping. Just add some gravel, a heater, a thermometer & some decorations & you are good to go! 

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Hawkeye-5-gal-Tank-Aquarium/14660258

OR - you can check your local paper, Craig's List, thrift shops, Goodwill, etc. for used and cheap!!!  

Hope that helps & welcome!


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Check goodwill. I've seen tanks there a lot. Walmart for tanks/food/heaters/thermometer. DO NOT BUY FISH FROM THERE. I hope lil' Johnny walker wil be happy


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

Lion Mom said:


> I own 3 of these Hawkeye 5 gal. tanks & LOVE them. $25.00 plus shipping. Just add some gravel, a heater, a thermometer & some decorations & you are good to go!
> 
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/Hawkeye-5-gal-Tank-Aquarium/14660258
> 
> ...


This! :lol:
After you buy the empty 5 gallon and the filter it adds up to about the same price as this..maybe a few dollars cheaper..But you wont have a hood..This is a good deal. If you don't want to go with a filtered tank you could also get a 3 gallon critter keeper and do 1 50% and 1 100% water change weekly. I have my one betta in a 3 gallon critter keeper and he is pretty happy! 

My critter keeper was about 11 dollars...heaters are about 20...sometimes you can find them cheaper online...or on sale...

That leaves you with about 20 dollars to decorate nicely and get some more food and water conditioner...You can do gravel,marbles, or sand substrate...I use coffee mugs as caves for my bettas...I found most of them at thrift stores...They love to swim through the handle. (make sure the hole for the handle is big enough for them to fit through if you decide to use a mug)

You can use live or silk plants...Just make sure that there are no sharp edges if you choose fake plants...


----------



## Harley (Mar 20, 2011)

Love the mustache on the kitty Littlebittyfish :lol:


----------



## gbose (Dec 2, 2010)

Burd said:


> As long as you don't have to worry about stupid cats getting into your tanks like I do, you can pick up a $12 10 gallon tank just about anywhere. Some places might have them cheaper. Toss in some gravel for $5, a heater for $15-18, a lil cave for $5-10 and maybe some fake plants for $5 and you're good.
> 
> So...
> 
> ...


A god plan. I suggest a filter -- maybe $10-11 for a small one. Given the budget constraint -- perhaps in place of the plants/rocks? You can probably pick up great rocks from your yard. Boil them to remove any pollutants, and you're good to go -- and it's free!!


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

Nope - don't boil rocks. They COULD explode!!!!


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

gbose said:


> A god plan. I suggest a filter -- maybe $10-11 for a small one. Given the budget constraint -- perhaps in place of the plants/rocks? You can probably pick up great rocks from your yard. Boil them to remove any pollutants, and you're good to go -- and it's free!!


Actually I would say get the plants before the filter. A filter is not necessary because you can always do the water changes, but a fish will get stressed if he/she has no place to rest or hide in.

Like Lionmom said, never, ever boil rocks. They could explode and kill you.


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

@ turtle10

Can u boil rock fish tank decor from the lfs?


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Neil D said:


> @ turtle10
> 
> Can u boil rock fish tank decor from the lfs?


LOL no it is plastic, it will melt.


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Ummm, mine isn't plastic. It s hard and rough (but not enough to tear fins) and kinda porous.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Most decorations are made of plastic, what type of decoration is it?


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

A rock type thing with a hole to swim through. It feels like a rock, and is brown and cream color. If you check out my Wash &'Scrub thread in the accesseries area, you can help me on how to clean it. Thx.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

If it isn't real rock, it is plastic.


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Okay, thx. How would I dissimfect it. You can leave me a message on my page, or post it in the thread mentioned above. Thx


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Just use hot water.


----------

